
Introduction to the ELF Format: The ELF Header (Part I) - signa11
https://blog.k3170makan.com/2018/09/introduction-to-elf-format-elf-header.html
======
xelxebar
Those that enjoy this, might also get a kick out of Brain Raiter's series on
manually writing on ELF and making it as small as possible:

[http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.htm...](http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/software/tiny/teensy.html)

------
dblohm7
Where is the latest ELF spec hosted these days? IIRC it used to be hosted by
SCO _shudder_.

~~~
xelxebar
As far as I'm aware, there's no single central, authoritative specification
like an RFC, but the OSDev Wiki lists links to several resources, SCO's
included:

[https://wiki.osdev.org/ELF](https://wiki.osdev.org/ELF)

Better yet, `man elf` is essentially a roff port of the main SCO spec. For the
architecture-specific stuff, I've gotten the most mileage out of just perusing
`/usr/include/elf.h`.

------
glandium
That readelf output after changing the elf version with a hex editor seems
like a bug, displaying a literal "%lx".

